# XL7 Marlin



## gravesco hunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone own a XL7 Marlin,if so give me a review


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=xl7+marlin&oq=xl7+marlin&aq=f&aqi=g1&
aql=&gs_l=youtube.3..0.22786.26077.0.26711.10.6.0.4.4.0.105.583.4j2.6.0...0.0.F0mONNwufEQ

theres some youtube vids.


----------

